

Startup feeds on Alltop, including News.YC - dcurtis
http://startups.alltop.com/

======
puzz
I'm probably missing something, but I don't see what's the big deal with
alltop.com? OK, it is Guy Kawasaki, but the site -- yet another basic RSS
aggregator.

~~~
utnick
Thats what I thought at first, but some of it is actually useful as a feed
discovery tool.

Also, I found a bunch of cool people to follow in the twitterati section.

------
chrisbroadfoot
I wonder what they think their target market is... Who do they think would be
interested in tech startups and would want to use an aggregator like theirs?

~~~
utnick
it probably took Guy 5 minutes to add startups.alltop.com, so might as well I
guess

------
attack
Could use a larger font size.

